# 1971 240Z questions



## Guest (May 17, 2003)

My neighbor has a 71 240Z with a 280Z engine...I think. Anyway, its an I-6 intercooled turbo. He says it puts down about 300hp. The car is set up for racing, but hasn't run in 2 years. He's going to replace the wiring harness, then sell it. He wants 10 grand. Is it worth it? The car is in pretty nice shape, has a roll bar and everything. Not much of an interior.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

I'm not an expert, but I have never seen one for that kind of price.

There is a 78 FS in the classifieds for $3,300. (it's my car I sure wish his was worth that much then maybe I could get back what I have invested in mine.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Okay, thanks. I think the guy wants too much for his stuff. He has a 97 vette and he wants 25 for it, but the seats are worn through and it isn't a low mileage car.

I can't afford it anyway, but it is a nice car. Did they come with fiberglass hoods? It has a pin-on viper style fiberglass hood with the louvers.


----------



## David B (May 15, 2003)

No glass hood, but if he has used it as a racer there are no telling what kinds of mods he's done. I like mods, purists don't


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

I'd race it anyway. If I bought it I'd keep my Mustang on the street.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

10 grand is pretty high. Hard to say what is worth without knowing the details on the mods. 4 - 7 grand would be a be better figure. He can't expect to get all his money back on what he spent on the car.


----------



## Winterz (Jun 3, 2003)

This guy's drunk, unless he's got 20k worth of mods. 

Only pay what you're willing to spend for a racing car. Collector value on a highly modded Z is nada. 

Now if it was a cherry 71 with 45k miles, zero mods, and 4 speed....then you'd probably be close to 10k.

Keyword: cherry.

-W


----------

